# Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

						Seit dem Mugen 2 gibt es den Kühler mit zwei, statt nur einem Lüfter als PCGH-Edition - und diese Tradition wird mit dem neuen Mugen 5 fortgesetzt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*


----------



## Schori (4. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Der kommt in meinen PC auf einen Ryzen draufgepackt.


----------



## BigAl2 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Nicht das die 2mm von großer Bedeutung währen, aber Maßangaben sollten IMHO schon korrekt sein!
Wo versteckt sich der Fehler, Lüftertiefe oder Addition?


----------



## Rollora (4. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Ist der Mugen 5 nun endlich wieder so gut wie der 2er?
Denn ich hab' den 2er kurz vor dem 3er oder 4er gekauft und bei gleich mehreren Reviews gesehen, dass die Nachfolger, obwohl teurer, SCHLECHTER sind was die Kühlperformance betrifft (was klar ist, bei kleinerem Kühlkörper).

BItte um einen EHRLICHEN Test, meinetwegen auch die jeweiligen PCGH Editions im Vergleich (letztlich besitze ich die Mugen 2 Rev.B PCGH Edition) Jetzt lieferbar: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lufter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Also mir reicht mein be quiet! Dark Rock 3 dicke. Sobald ich auf Ryzen wechsle, bekomme ich dort auch gratis mein Montageset zugesendet! Stand jetzt höre ich von meinem PC bei super Temperaturen gar nichts und ich vermute, dass das auch so bleiben wird.


----------



## Rollora (4. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



juko888 schrieb:


> Also mir reicht mein be quiet! Dark Rock 3 dicke. Sobald ich auf Ryzen wechsle, bekomme ich dort auch gratis mein Montageset zugesendet! Stand jetzt höre ich von meinem PC bei super Temperaturen gar nichts und ich vermute, dass das auch so bleiben wird.


Du hörst beim Mugen auch nix (20 DB = ticken einer Armbanduhr), und der hat noch dazu fixierte Lüfterdrehzahlen, sprich du wirst auch nie was hören


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



Rollora schrieb:


> Du hörst beim Mugen auch nix (20 DB = ticken einer Armbanduhr), und der hat noch dazu fixierte Lüfterdrehzahlen, sprich du wirst auch nie was hören



Was mir dann von "nichts hören" auf "nichts hören" also keinerlei Vorteil bringen würde. Daher schrieb ich, dass mir mein Kühler reicht und wollte dabei nur hervorheben, dass man bei jenem auch ein AM4-Kit gratis bekommt.


----------



## Rollora (5. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



juko888 schrieb:


> Was mir dann von "nichts hören" auf "nichts hören" also keinerlei Vorteil bringen würde. Daher schrieb ich, dass mir mein Kühler reicht und wollte dabei nur hervorheben, dass man bei jenem auch ein AM4-Kit gratis bekommt.


Du hast ja "vermute" geschrieben, deshalb schrieb ich, dass das beim Mugen nicht nur vermutlich, sondern FIX so ist. Dort ist natürlich ein AM4 Kit auch schon dabei, allerdings nicht bei allen Mugens (beim 2er etwa gibts offiziell kein Kit, obwohl die Verschraubung ähnlich zum V3 und 4 ist, für die es schon eins gibt)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



Rollora schrieb:


> Du hast ja "vermute" geschrieben, deshalb schrieb ich, dass das beim Mugen nicht nur vermutlich, sondern FIX so ist. Dort ist natürlich ein AM4 Kit auch schon dabei, allerdings nicht bei allen Mugens (beim 2er etwa gibts offiziell kein Kit, obwohl die Verschraubung ähnlich zum V3 und 4 ist, für die es schon eins gibt)



Du fragst also da oben, ob denn der 5er auch so gut ist wie der 2er, schreibst nun aber, dass es FIX ist und ein AM4-Kit schon dabei wäre. Das AM4-Kit ist hier ja nur beim 5er fix dabei, den Du laut eigener Aussage noch nicht getestet hast, dementsprechend solltest Du Dich mit Aussagen wie FIX zurückhalten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



BigAl2 schrieb:


> Nicht das die 2mm von großer Bedeutung währen, aber Maßangaben sollten IMHO schon korrekt sein!
> Wo versteckt sich der Fehler, Lüftertiefe oder Addition?



In der Formgebung: Die Lamellen haben außen eine Kante, die den Lüfter seitlich stabilisiert. Ein zusätzlicher 25-mm-Lüfter verlängert den Kühler also nur um 22-23 mm


----------



## leaderwhite (11. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

direkt mal gönnen :p


----------



## Schori (16. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mir den Mugen 5 PCGH direkt geholt und auf meinen neuen R5 1600X geschraubt und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Super verarbeitet, die Montage ist einfach, er kühlt wunderbar und das aus dem Gehäuse unhörbar. 
Kann ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (16. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Mir wäre ehrlich gesagt ein passiver Lüfter lieber, bei dem ich selbst bestimmen kann, welche Lüfter dazu rauschen. Ich hab auf meinem Noctua zwei 120er eLoops dran und höre (im Gegensatz zur Originalfassung) nichts mehr davon. Leider scheint der Markt, was "pur" vertriebene CPU-Kühler angeht relativ still zu stehen, ich habe zumindest in lezter Zeit keinerlei Roundups o.ä. mehr wahrgenommen.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Lüfter kosten im Prinzip nichts und einen Kühler ohne Lüfter kannst du eben nicht einfach benutzen.
Die allerallermeisten wollen aber sofort "benutzen" und daher muss da ein Lüfter bei sein.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (17. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lüfter kosten im Prinzip nichts und einen Kühler ohne Lüfter kannst du eben nicht einfach benutzen.
> Die allerallermeisten wollen aber sofort "benutzen" und daher muss da ein Lüfter bei sein.



Mit der Begründung kannst du auch in Frage stellen, warum es überhaupt noch PC-Komponenten einzeln zu kaufen gibt und entsprechende Tests dazu durchgeführt werden. 
Imho müssen auch die PC-Schrauber mit entsprechenden Infos/Testergebnissen versorgt werden, die ihre eigenen Lüfter nutzen wollen. Meiner Ansicht nach gehört damit zu jedem Kühler, der getestet wird (wenn denn überhaupt mal getestet wird  ), die Angabe, wie er mit anderen Lüftern kompatibel ist, welche Leistung diese dort erbringen und wie laut sie damit sind.
Dass das letztlich nicht mit jedem Lüfter möglich ist, ist mir klar, aber es sollte zumindest eine Hand voll "Standardlüfter" geben, mit denen verglichen wird. Diese Standardlüfter können sich ja z.B. aus den Bestplatzierten des PCGH-Einkaufsführers ableiten oder denen entsprechen, die in der Community beliebt sind (Silent Wings, eLoop, etc.).

Im Moment wird - selten genug - mal ein Kühler getestet und fertig. Ob der Lüfter austauschbar ist und wenn ja, ob es hierbei (von der Größe mal abgesehen) durch das Haltesystem Einschränkungen gibt, muss man sich selbst zusammen suchen und findet dann z.T. auch noch widersprüchliche Aussagen.


----------



## shootme55 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Die Mugens waren alle gut, hab alle ab dem 2er verbaut, auch die PCGH-Versionen. Und so groß sind die Unterschiede nicht, aber das liegt halt allgemein daran dass die Kühler schon hochgezüchtet bis zum Ende sind. Hab sogar meinen Mugen2 gegen meinen jetztigen NH-D15 antreten lassen. Selbst bei meinem 4,2er Xeon konnte der Mugen alles unter Kontrolle halten, war eben ein bissl lauter. 

Das Testszenario mit Referenzlüfter hat durchaus seinen Sinn so lang es Kühler ohne Lüfter zu kaufen gibt oder es Enthusiasten gibt, die ohnehin kaum hörbare Standardlüfter noch tauschen. Aber ich denk auch 99% betreiben die Kühler mit Standardlüftern, und das mit gutem Grund. Der CPU-Kühler meines Thunderbird war ein 60mm-Papst mit 6200RPM, der Lüfter allein war lauter als ein heutiger Highend-PC unter Völllast.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Welche verbauten Lüfter sind dies exakt, Geizhals Link bitte angeben und hat dieser PCGH Mugen 5 Lüfter im Thermaltake View 27 Ohne Probleme Platz?
Mainboard wäre ein Gigabyte Gaming 7 zusammen mit RyZen 1600X oder 1700X


----------



## thijser (18. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Schori: ich habe auch einen R5 1600X und Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, aber ich sehe hohe Temperaturen (50C / 86C). Was für Temperaturen siehst du?


----------



## Schori (18. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



thijser schrieb:


> Schori: ich habe auch einen R5 1600X und Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH, aber ich sehe hohe Temperaturen (50C / 86C). Was für Temperaturen siehst du?



Unter Prime habe ich ~60°C CPU Tdie und ~80°C CPU Tctl
Der Tdie Wert ist der echte, Tctl ist inkl 20°C Offset also irrelevant.


----------



## thijser (18. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Danke, dann muss ich noch etwas anderes probieren! Wie hast du es installiert?
https://i.imgur.com/TFxNbks.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ISWundj.jpg
Ich habe es jetzt wie auf Bild 1 installiert


----------



## Schori (19. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Nach Bild 2, so dass ich noch gut an den RAM ran komme


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung kannst du auch in Frage stellen, warum es überhaupt noch PC-Komponenten einzeln zu kaufen gibt und entsprechende Tests dazu durchgeführt werden.
> Imho müssen auch die PC-Schrauber mit entsprechenden Infos/Testergebnissen versorgt werden, die ihre eigenen Lüfter nutzen wollen. Meiner Ansicht nach gehört damit zu jedem Kühler, der getestet wird (wenn denn überhaupt mal getestet wird  ), die Angabe, wie er mit anderen Lüftern kompatibel ist, welche Leistung diese dort erbringen und wie laut sie damit sind.
> Dass das letztlich nicht mit jedem Lüfter möglich ist, ist mir klar, aber es sollte zumindest eine Hand voll "Standardlüfter" geben, mit denen verglichen wird. Diese Standardlüfter können sich ja z.B. aus den Bestplatzierten des PCGH-Einkaufsführers ableiten oder denen entsprechen, die in der Community beliebt sind (Silent Wings, eLoop, etc.).
> 
> Im Moment wird - selten genug - mal ein Kühler getestet und fertig. Ob der Lüfter austauschbar ist und wenn ja, ob es hierbei (von der Größe mal abgesehen) durch das Haltesystem Einschränkungen gibt, muss man sich selbst zusammen suchen und findet dann z.T. auch noch widersprüchliche Aussagen.



Ich empfehle, ganz uneigennützig und unabhängig versteht sich , PCGH-Kühlertests inklusive Leistungsmessungen mit Silent Wings 2 in drei Drehzahlbereichen und Angaben zur den Lochabständen der Lüfterhalterung.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (19. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich empfehle, ganz uneigennützig und unabhängig versteht sich , PCGH-Kühlertests inklusive Leistungsmessungen mit Silent Wings 2 in drei Drehzahlbereichen und Angaben zur den Lochabständen der Lüfterhalterung.



Ich hätte das Feld gerne um (je nach Kühlergröße) 120er bzw. 140er eLoops erweitert (inkl. der Anbringung in Blas- oder Saugrichtung bzw. dual).
Interessant wäre aus meiner Sicht auch der Silverstone AP122 - ob der mit seinem "Wirbelaufsatz" an einem Kühlkörper überhaupt etwas bringt?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Letztere Frage könnte man im Rahmen von einem Lüftertest mal allgemein beantworten – ich tippe auf "Nein". (Wann kann ich nicht sagen – als auch-Mainboard-Fachredakteur habe ich im Moment sehr viel zu tun und wenn Intel dieses Jahr tatsächlich LGA 2066 und Z370 launcht, werde ich Mühen haben, das normale Pensum an Marktübersichten zu bewältige.)
Aber jeden Kühlkörper zusätzlich mit einem weiteren Lüftertyp in drei Montagepositionen und vermutlich ebenfalls mehreren Drehzahlen zu vermessen, würde den Testaufwand mehr als verdoppeln. Der Erkenntnisgewinn gegenüber den bestehenden Referenzlüfter-Messungen dürfte dagegen gering ausfallen, zumal die 120er und 140er Eloops aufgrund unterschiedlicher Charakteristiken nur schlecht untereinander zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu den Lüftern.
Welche Lüfter werden da verbaut? Gibt es die auch als 140mm Version?
Oder sind die nicht einzeln zu erwerben?


----------



## DerJakob (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-LÃ¼fter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal eine Frage zu den Lüftern.
> Welche Lüfter werden da verbaut? Gibt es die auch als 140mm Version?
> Oder sind die nicht einzeln zu erwerben?



Wenn du genau den Kaze Flex PWM haben möchtest, musst du den Scythe Support anschreiben. Aus Gründen, die mir nicht bekannt sind, ist er nicht im Einzelhandel erhältlich, obwohl das wohl Anfang des Jahres noch geplant war. Mein Wissen leite ich aus dem Scythe Forum ab.

Mugen 5 - Kaze Flex PWM 120 ?! - Official Scythe Forum

Ich habe den Mugen 5 PCGH und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## bastian123f (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Schaut wirklich sehr gut aus der Kühler! Vor allem ist sind die 2 Lüfter sehr gut. Ich habe bei meinem Shadow Rock 2 auch ein Push-Pull-System. Läuft deutlich besser als nur ein Push-System. 
Dann muss ich mir den wohl für meinen 2ten Gaming PC holen.


----------



## EliteUser (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Ich hatte ja die Mugen2 auf meinen Xeons. Darum würde mir ein direkter Vergleich unter den Mugen gefallen. mfg


----------



## Terracresta (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Hab den in einem Fractal Design R4 verbaut und muss sagen, dass man hierfür den hinteren Casefan ausbauen muss, da sich sonst Kühlerfan und Casefan berühren und bei Betrieb laute Geräusche durch die unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten und unterschiedliche Luftfördermengen entstehen. Zudem ist es sicher nicht gut, wenn die Lüfter dadurch die Geschwindigkeiten des jeweilig anderen beeinflusst werden.

Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt, den Kühlkörper um 180° zu drehen, damit der Abstand vergrößert wird, aber weiß nicht, ob dies genug Spielraum bringen würde und ob das vom Kühlerdesign her empfehlenswert ist. MB ist ein GA-Z97P-D3 (Sockel 1150).


----------



## vgerdes (5. August 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-LÃ¼fter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Moin zusammen,

ich interessiere mich für folgenden Rechner HP Omen 880

Nun gibt es hier einen Test, 
OMEN by HP 880 mit AMDs Ryzen im Test: Gross und (Laut-) Stark

wo der Standard-Lüfter schlecht abschneidet und nun überlege ich den hier vorgestellten zu nutzen. 

In der Beschreibung vom Artikel habe ich folgenden Hinweis gefunden:
"Bitte beachten: Für die Montage auf Mainboards mit AMD®-Sockel wird eine verschraubte original Backplate des Mainboards benötigt. Bitte vor dem Kauf überprüfen, ob diese verschraubt ist. Sollte diese mittels Plastikstifte befestigt sein, ist eine Montage dieses Kühlers nicht möglich."

Auf diesem Bild ist der vorhandene Lüfter zu sehen:
https://blog.notebooksbilliger.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/DSC09933.jpg

Damit sollte die Bedingung doch erfüllt sein, oder?

Volker


----------



## Artic-crusher (24. September 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Wird es vom brocken 3 auch noch eine pcgh-edition geben wie beim vorgängermodell?


----------



## NobrainerX (24. November 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne den Mugen auf ein neues Asus Prime b 350 pflanzen.
Der Mugen braucht ja scheinbar die Backplate, welche bei dem Mainboard verklebt ist.
Muss ich diese erst iwie lösen oder kann ich den Mugen einfach direkt auf die verklebte 
Backplate schrauben?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. November 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Gemäß Anleitung bleibt die vormontierte Backplate unverändert an ihrer Position. Du musst lediglich den auf der Oberseite des Mainboards verschraubten Halterahmen entfernen (Schraubendreher liegt bei) und gegen die Halterung von Scythe austauschen. Mehr Informationen erhältst du bei Scythe:
- Die Montageanleitung als PDF-Datei
- Die Produktseite von Scythe


----------



## NobrainerX (27. November 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Alles klar danke vielmals.
Dann warte ich mal wann das Paket ankommt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Der Mugen 5 war auf meiner Wunschliste, als cpu Kühler, für den nächsten Gaming PC ganz oben.
Auch wegen der pfiffigen Lösung damit's mit 4 ram-Riegeln keine Probleme gibt(vor allem bei hohen blingbling-LED Modellen  ).

Jetzt ist es dieses spezielle Modell.

So gut wie gekauft !

Aber auch schön, im nächsten System ein Stück PCGHardware verbaut zu haben ! 


Edit:
So ... Bestellung is raus.
Ich leg mir das schöne Teil schon mal auf die Seite. Bis Sommer(nächster Gaming PC) is ja nich mehr so lange hin. 

P.S.: Das 2 Lüfter-System mit fixen 800 Umdrehungen finde ich echt gut !


----------



## -biX- (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Moin,
ich bin gerade an der Montage des Mugen 5 PCGH. Der hat ja zwei Lüfter . Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Vordere "blasend" und der Hintere "saugend" zu montieren ist. Der PCGH-Aufkleber ist allerdings bei beiden auf der gleichen, nämlich auf der "blasenden" Seite. Bei dem "saugenden" wäre der PCGH-Aufkleber dann verschwunden und der Scythe-Aufkleber wäre sichtbar. Das irritiert mich jetzt doch etwas, daher frage ich lieber nochmals nach 
Ich bitte mal um kurze Antwort, ob ich richtig liege, dass der hintere saugend und so montiert wird, dass der PCGH-Aufkleber nicht sichtbar ist.
Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!!!
V.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Du glücklicher. Ich muss noch sooo lange warten, bis ich mein neues System zusammenbauen kann. 


Aber klar. Der hintere muss ja hinten raus pusten und der vordere aus der Front Frischluft ansaugen.  
Wo da Aufkleber sind, ist glaube ich eher zweitrangig.


----------



## -biX- (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Naja, es verwundert einen schon, wenn eine PCGH-Version bepriesen wird und auf allen Fotos sieht man nur PCGH-Aufkleber. Da kommt man doch schon ins Grübeln, wenn man einen dieser Aufkleber nicht sichtbar, nach innen machen muss, wenn man den hinteren Lüfter korrekt anbringt 

V.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Da hat die "Designabteilung" scheinbar nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Ja das ist aber normal, den Aufkleber auf einem Lüfter sieht man nach der Montage nicht mehr, aber wir wollen ja auch keine Unwucht und den Aufkleber auf der anderen Seite befestigen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> , aber wir wollen ja auch keine Unwucht und den Aufkleber auf der anderen Seite befestigen



Das Technische ist natürlich wichtiger, als das Design.


----------



## mannefix (31. März 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Ok, das ist ne Anzeige!

Aber...PCGH super und Mugen 5 auch super. Caseking (in Berlin) auch super.
Kann also jeder bedenkenlos kaufen. Das ist kein Fake Konto


----------



## mannefix (31. März 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der Formgebung: Die Lamellen haben außen eine Kante, die den Lüfter seitlich stabilisiert. Ein zusätzlicher 25-mm-Lüfter verlängert den Kühler also nur um 22-23 mm



2,2 cm oder 2,2 mm?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

22 mm entsprechen 2,2 cm.


----------



## BxBender (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Tjaaaa, Brocken 3 oder so ein Mugen 5 PCGH?

Wenn hinten im Fractal Design 5 schon ein BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 sitzt, kommt es dann nicht zu Luftverwirbelungen, wenn ja dann direkt davor der hintere Lüfter vom Scyte Kühler plaziert wird?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Die Silent Wings 2 sind verglichen mit beispielsweise 120-mm-Eloops unempfindlich gegenüber Verwirbelungen – was unabhängig von der Kühlerwahl von Vorteil ist, denn auch aus einem Kühlkörper kommt kein ruhiger Luftstrom und bei den meisten Mainboards bleibt kein großer Abstand zwischen dem tiefen Brocken 3 und Gehäuse-Hecklüftern.

Zur eigentlichen Frage kann ich aber nichts beitragen, da ich PCGH-Produkte grundsätzlich nicht bewerte. Fehlende Distanz und so.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 22 mm entsprechen 2,2 cm.



 Wer hätte das Gedacht


----------



## ATIR290 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Frage:
Beim X470 Gigabyte Gaming K7 WiFi
und dem besagten Mugen 5 PCGH Edition
kann man nur den Vordern Lüfter verbauen, da der Hintere Lüfter beim Mainboard Blende Aufbau aufschlägt!
Reich aus dieser eine 120mm Lüfter zu 800U/min aus um einen 2600X ausreichend zu kühlen


----------



## Rollora (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Liebes PCGH Team, seit einiger Zeit ist für mich klar, dass ich mit 2019 oder 20 aufrüsten werde (7nm Sprung bei CPUs und GPUs). Dabei muss ich wohl (weil es keine Montage für neuere Boards gibt) von meinem Mugen2 PCGH Edition abschied nehmen. Könnt ihr mal bei einem Vergleichstest alle Mugens vergleichen, damit ich sehe wie der neue im Vergleich zu meiem geliebten alten performt?

Ich frage deshalb, weil irgendeiner der Mugens leider SCHLECHTER Performt hat als der 2er (vllt der 3er oder 4er) und ich ungern einen schlechteren Kühler kaufen würde.


----------



## ShirKhan (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*

Moin,

der zweite Lüfter gibt leider keinen Mucks von sich. Weder am mitgelieferten 2-in-1-Kabel noch direkt an einem PWM- oder  DC-Anschluss des Mainboards. 

Hatte das schon mal jemand und wie wurde es ggf. gelöst?

Grüße, nilssohn

Edit: erledigt. Der Online-Händler (Cyb****rt) sendet ohne weitere Umstände einen Ersatzlüfter.


----------



## xyyyx (13. August 2018)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lüfter in Schwarz [Anzeige]*



Terracresta schrieb:


> Hab den in einem Fractal Design R4 verbaut und muss sagen, dass man hierfür den hinteren Casefan ausbauen muss, da sich sonst Kühlerfan und Casefan berühren und bei Betrieb laute Geräusche durch die unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten und unterschiedliche Luftfördermengen entstehen. Zudem ist es sicher nicht gut, wenn die Lüfter dadurch die Geschwindigkeiten des jeweilig anderen beeinflusst werden.
> 
> Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt, den Kühlkörper um 180° zu drehen, damit der Abstand vergrößert wird, aber weiß nicht, ob dies genug Spielraum bringen würde und ob das vom Kühlerdesign her empfehlenswert ist. MB ist ein GA-Z97P-D3 (Sockel 1150).



Also ich hab den Mugen5 180Grad verdreht in meinem Corsair Obsidian 450D eingebaut, somit passt das mit dem hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass man flachen Ram verwendet. Der sitz bei mir auf einem i7 7700k und die Temps sind nicht über 62Grad zu bekommen bei Standardtakt. Geteste mit Prime und gleichzeitig 3DMark.


----------



## VeriteGolem (3. Dezember 2021)

Meh, schade das es den nur so gleich mit Push\Pull gibt. Das Scythe Logo ist schon hart an der Grenze, das hässliche PCGH geht aber gar nicht in nem Rechner mit Glassseite.

Dann lieber den normalen Mugen und nen Lüfter noch dazu. Oder gleich gescheite Bquiets oder Noctuas. Obwohl die Scythe Fans nen echter Tipp sind. Machts halt als Aufkleber damit man den Müll entfernen kann. Das wär mal was.


----------



## Schori (3. Dezember 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Meh, schade das es den nur so gleich mit Push\Pull gibt. Das Scythe Logo ist schon hart an der Grenze, das hässliche PCGH geht aber gar nicht in nem Rechner mit Glassseite.
> 
> Dann lieber den normalen Mugen und nen Lüfter noch dazu. Oder gleich gescheite Bquiets oder Noctuas. Obwohl die Scythe Fans nen echter Tipp sind. Machts halt als Aufkleber damit man den Müll entfernen kann. Das wär mal was.


Man kann die Aufkleber auch einfach abmachen. Und was verstehst du unter gescheite Lüfter? Die Scythe Lüfter laufen bei mir seit 2017 einwandfrei und immer noch sehr leise. Ein Noctua oder BeQuiet macht da nicht mehr viel besser.


----------



## Bandicoot (3. Dezember 2021)

Wäre gut zu erwähnen das dieses Kit nicht nur beim Mugen 5 passt!

*Kompatibel mit: 
Scythe Mugen 5* (SCMG-5000/SCMG-5100/SCMG-5PCGH/SCMG-5102AR/SCMG-5100TUF/SCMG-5100BE) 
*Fuma* (SCFM-1100/2000)
*Ninja 5* (SCNJ-5000)
*Big Shuriken *3 (SCBSK-3000/SCBSK-3000R) 
*Shuriken 2* (SCSK-2000), 
*Kotetsu Mark II* (SCKTT-2000/SCKTT-2000TUF)
*Choten TUF* (SCCT-1000TUF)


----------

